# I post too much! [question, actually..]



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

ANYWAY.... 8) 

Im tempted in a while, after school settles in and I settle in for the new year or whatever, I was curious about making the ULTIMATE CAGE. [that fits in my tiny teenager room because my mother has to have two rooms]

Really, I just want another, Im keeping the original one I recently made until death do us part. I wanted to make the kind of cage that has those storage cubes, the ones you can find in office stores, and they clip together, coated, clips together, can make funny shapes ect ect.

I know from what I have seen they come in 1" small squares, and I'm scared, my females will slip through that, I know some people have giant males in them, but what about females? Are there any that have smaller holes, or squares in the square? i hope you understand that I mean and know what a cube thing is. ><"










I don't want my ladies slipping through it, but its such a nifty idea I want to be able to make one! I also have some other questions.

What do I use are the flooring, I have seen some with perimeters around the bottom about 2-3" or more high?
Are they easy to clean?
How do I made ledges and ramps?
Is this a good idea or just a mess in the making?


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

go to www.guineapigcages.com i think thats the site, they have cage plans suitable for guinea pigs, I'm sure you could rig them up to be rat safe though and they're very nice and very big


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

You could put 1/2" x 1/2" hardware cloth over it?couldnt you?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess I could put mesh over it is I ever made one. 

Any more ideas?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I was just looking at those in the store today for my ratties to play on. The holes are a bit large but I'm sure you could easily cover it but I read a review on walmarts version of them, and people didn't have anything good to say. They said they were hard to assemble, so look up some reviews online and see what ya think!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I saw those online last night and thought it would be nice for them to play on! They had purple... so I'll probably be getting some soon, hehe ^_^

Since I haven't seen them in person, I'm not sure how sturdy they would be. I know I did see at least one person who had a cage made of those cube things. As for the spacing, other than covering it with hardware cloth, I don't know what else you'd do.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

The link I posted has a home made cage sized for guinea pigs out of really tiny mesh, it would be PERFECT for rats, they tell you how to make it, how much it will cost, and where you can find the products in question.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I saw that, looks nice but I couldn't find the make it for your rat one?
I saw that there are smaller holed grids that are perfect for rats, BUT no one posted where to buy them and I cant find them anywhere! :[[

I was thinking about covering things with mesh wire, but wouldn't have be a bit more work and kinda yuckie looking?

If I wanted to use mesh wire I would just make the cage out of the mesh.
PS, if I do end up doing this, whats a good bottom to use that will be easy to clean and where is a good place to get coated mesh?


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

linoleum works well... but they may chew on it... i don't know, mine just has a wood bottom, probably not the best for rats, but its the best i can do for now.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

renay said:


> linoleum works well... but they may chew on it... i don't know, mine just has a wood bottom, probably not the best for rats, but its the best i can do for now.


With wood, I'd worry about it absorbing odor and bacteria.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I just drew a 1'' square on a piece of paper (I am really bad at eye balling these things) and the bars of my cage are already about that wide... So I don't see why you couldn't use them as long as they are for adults and larger females. You could probably make an addition to an existing cage or a jungle gym for inside of one...

Something to add to my rat play table!!!


----------

